# Former pax wants me to Uber for her again! (Trang, Asian Girl)



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

In a trip I made back in August, I met a shy Asian girl named Trang. She seemed interested in having me take her out to see some of Minnesota. I tried calling her, and she tried calling me. We played telephone tag back and forth for a while.

I don't remember what possessed me, but for some reason, I started thinking that maybe she was just trying to mess with me, so I didn't answer one of her incoming calls and moved on.

In a recent comment, Uber member, Preston brought up Trang in a comment. This started making me really think about her again, and I thought...what the heck, so I gave her another call.

An Asian woman answered and quickly handed off the phone to Trang. I was pretty nervous calling, and I was sure she wouldn't even remember me. She seemed pretty happy for me to call. Yes, I remember (actually relembel) you. Then she told me she was sad because I did not call her again. I told her that I'd still like to take her to see more of Minnesota some time.

She started talking in (Vietnamese?) to her aunt who was with her to get permission. Finally, she returned and said, "one week Saturday, Bich and I go to Casino. You come at Casino at night, then we drive Uber and we go see lake?"

I agreed that I would be more than glad to get her! It seems weird that she thinks she should pay Uber for my picking her up, but if it's on her aunt's account, why not?

I tried to ask several more questions, but most of them as well as the answers were lost in translation. Before hanging up, she thanked me for a book I gave to her before, and said "I really really want to go see lake with you."

So, I tentatively have plans on Saturday (of next week.) I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

*First!*

Purple Saduber. Try this move man.
Get a motorcycle and take Trang on it. Vietnam is loaded with motorcycles and mopeds. She will be more comfortable.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> In a trip I made back in August, I met a shy Asian girl named Trang. She seemed interested in having me take her out to see some of Minnesota. I tried calling her, and she tried calling me. We played telephone tag back and forth for a while.
> 
> I don't remember what possessed me, but for some reason, I started thinking that maybe she was just trying to mess with me, so I didn't answer one of her incoming calls and moved on.
> 
> ...


If you SPEND enough at Casino
You See Lake !


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

So you're gonna show her the lake at night, afyer the casino?

Sounds like a trap. Bring a pistol.


----------



## Steubie (Aug 25, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So you're gonna show her the lake at night, afyer the casino?
> 
> Sounds like a trap. Bring a pistol.


He already has a loaded gun hence the date with Trang lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Steubie said:


> He already has a loaded gun hence the date with Trang lol


Trang = proep ******
A Trans with a wanG
TRANG


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Trang = proep ******
> A Trans with a wanG
> TRANG


This is Tran: [video link removed due to offensive language contained within]


----------



## VietnamDriverinUSA (Oct 9, 2017)

She said in Vietnam " I like to ride with you, I also like the small dog you gave me, I put it in my China at home, don't worry about the bastard (some guy you and her had encountered with?), I know you are a fox and I am a tiger here . hihihihi (lusty laugh). 

After I do listen to the tape, it seems like she dearly loves you. so, as her older brother, approve this relationship if you take good care of her and don't hit and run.
Will you marry my sister?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> She said in Vietnam " I like to ride with you, I also like the small dog you gave me, I put it in my China at home, don't worry about the bastard (some guy you and her had encountered with?), I know you are a fox and I am a tiger here . hihihihi (lusty laugh).
> 
> After I do listen to the tape, it seems like she dearly loves you. so, as her older brother, approve this relationship if you take good care of her and don't hit and run.
> Will you marry my sister?


Wow! Thanks for translating! This is pretty much what Doc said, but your translation seems to have a bit better information in it.

Don't worry. She's safe with me. Although your sister is beautiful, I have no romantic interests in her. She seems like a cool little sister and lonely, so I just want to show her around.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> She said in Vietnam " I like to ride with you, I also like the small dog you gave me, I put it in my China at home, don't worry about the bastard (some guy you and her had encountered with?), I know you are a fox and I am a tiger here . hihihihi (lusty laugh).
> 
> After I do listen to the tape, it seems like she dearly loves you. so, as her older brother, approve this relationship if you take good care of her and don't hit and run.
> Will you marry my sister?


Dibs on best man!


----------



## VietnamDriverinUSA (Oct 9, 2017)

You "show her around" or you will shovel your manhood into her lake? Either case, if you have sex with her you must marry her and have children etc...
If you are not ready to have a family then don't have sex. Foreplay is allowed.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Dibs on best man!


UP people who never sleep:
Travis
Damsel
Uberlala
Sibe Rescue Brian
Cableguynoe
2Hunt4me


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Well played, SadUber. Excellent introduction of a new character, the protective brother!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Wow! Thanks for translating! This is pretty much what Doc said, but your translation seems to have a bit better information in it.
> 
> Don't worry. She's safe with me. Although your sister is beautiful, I have no romantic interests in her. She seems like a cool little sister and lonely, so I just want to show her around.


She wants a green card, she need a to earn it, I seen this movie before


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> This guy, who happens to hate me personally because where I came from.
> I know he hates Trang, my sister as well.


Btw, PrestonT is implying you are me!


----------



## VietnamDriverinUSA (Oct 9, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Btw, PrestonT is implying you are me!


 F him, he has the right to think but it's not necessary to be true. I MAY be your brother in law but no way I am ...YOU.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> F him, he has the right to think but it's not necessary to be true. I MAY be your brother in law but no way I am ...YOU.


LMAO. Very convincing


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> F him, he has the right to think but it's not necessary to be true. I MAY be your brother in law but no way I am ...YOU.


I work so hard creating those non-related comments under your name earlier this week. It really stinks to have my cover blown.



SadUber said:


> UP people who never sleep:
> Travis
> Damsel
> Uberlala
> ...


How could I have ever forgotten Preston tea?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Oh I sleep! Believe me....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Well played, SadUber. Excellent introduction of a new character, the protective brother!


You're the guy in the audience of a magic show that thinks he has all the tricks figured out and has to tell everyone sitting in his section. Yes?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> You're the guy in the audience of a magic show that thinks he has all the tricks figured out and has to tell everyone sitting in his section. Yes?


I'm more like the guy that blurts out the punch line at the Comedy Store.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> I'm more like the guy that blurts out the punch line at the Comedy Store.


One in the same.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> You're the guy in the audience of a magic show that thinks he has all the tricks figured out and has to tell everyone sitting in his section. Yes?


Speaking of, two nights ago I did my voodoo doll Rising magic trick for these guys. One of them immediately said I don't want to be an a-hole, but here is how you did it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> You "show her around" or you will shovel your manhood into her lake? Either case, if you have sex with her you must marry her and have children etc...
> If you are not ready to have a family then don't have sex. Foreplay is allowed.


If you don't actually have sex, it's not actually foreplay. Just play.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you don't actually have sex, it's not actually foreplay. Just play.


lol good one


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SadUber said:


> In a trip I made back in August, I met a shy Asian girl named Trang. She seemed interested in having me take her out to see some of Minnesota. I tried calling her, and she tried calling me. We played telephone tag back and forth for a while.
> 
> I don't remember what possessed me, but for some reason, I started thinking that maybe she was just trying to mess with me, so I didn't answer one of her incoming calls and moved on.
> 
> ...


Is this that same girl you posted about nearly 3 months ago? Why did you start another thread? You just could of updated the old fable. Isn't your Russian model going to become jealous? With all these new relationships opening up for you, especially this Asian one, then when are you going to change your username from SadUber to HappyUberEnding?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Is this that same girl you posted about nearly 3 months ago? Why did you start another thread? You just could of updated the old fable. Isn't your Russian model going to become jealous? With all these new relationships opening up for you, especially this Asian one, then when are you going to change your username from SadUber to HappyUberEnding?


My last post about it was back in September. I doubt many people here even remember the thread, so I decided to post new one that gives a quick summary.
The beautiful Russian model is very much a free agent as I'm sure she would be glad to let you know.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Isn't your Russian model going to become jealous?


Russian?

I thought she was Iranian?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Russian?
> 
> I thought she was Iranian?


I think he's talking about Damsel.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

SadUber said:


> My last post about it was back in September. I doubt many people here even remember the thread, so I decided to post new one that gives a quick summary.
> The beautiful Russian model is very much a free agent as I'm sure she would be glad to let you know.


Remember?? are you kidding? You had us all riveted by the developments of that thread. I see Trang and I just think!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I think he's talking about Damsel.


You cant even remember your own stories. He's talking about that 40 year old Instagram model from Iran or someplace.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You cant even remember your own stories. He's talking about that 40 year old Instagram model from Iran or someplace.


Of course I remember that model. I even have an hour long recording of that trip here: 





I thought he was mentioning Damsel, because unlike Damsel, the Iranian model never hinted at any possibility of intimacy ever happening between us.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Dibs on best man!


I wanna be the flower girl!!!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Saturday can't come soon enough.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Russian?
> 
> I thought she was Iranian?


Oh, was she Iranian? Sorry, the sequels of SadUber's stories seem to run together and I get easily confused. 
Speaking of sequels did you see that Friday the 13th Part 284 is premiering tonight at your local theater? Jason's great great grandson becomes an Uber driver and slaughters all his pax that don't rate him 5 stars.



PrestonT said:


> I'm more like the guy that blurts out the punch line at the Comedy Store.


The punchline to any joke is "Uber driver".


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The punchline to any joke is "Uber driver".


Nope, it's, "It's okay, he's going to tip me in the app!"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Of course I remember that model. I even have an hour long recording of that trip here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Damsel has?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> And Damsel has?


there's been a few suggestive things in some of her comments here and there.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Oh, was she Iranian? Sorry, the sequels of SadUber's stories seem to run together and I get easily confused.
> Speaking of sequels did you see that Friday the 13th Part 284 is premiering tonight at your local theater? Jason's great great grandson becomes an Uber driver and slaughters all his pax that don't rate him 5 stars.


I have that problem as well. Too many convoluted plot twists and machinations - they're more difficult to follow than an episode of "Lost" was.

I didn't see that about the 284th sequel to "Friday the 13th", but I did read where there was a remake of the movie "Speed" with Keanu Reeves and Sandra Bullock being considered.

It was supposed to be modernized to take place in an Uber vehicle instead of a city bus, but the screenwriter ran into a serious plot problem - more people were sympathetic toward the mad bomber than they were the Uber driver!


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Is this that same girl you posted about nearly 3 months ago? Why did you start another thread? You just could of updated the old fable. Isn't your Russian model going to become jealous? With all these new relationships opening up for you, especially this Asian one, then when are you going to change your username from SadUber to HappyUberEnding?


He didn't re-open the old thread because he had stated that he and Trang never exchanged numbers. Now he's saying they played phone tag. Stories don't line up.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I have that problem as well. Too many convoluted plot twists and machinations - they're more difficult to follow than an episode of "Lost" was.
> 
> I didn't see that about the 284th sequel to "Friday the 13th", but I did read where there was a remake of the movie "Speed" with Keanu Reeves and Sandra Bullock being considered.
> 
> It was supposed to be modernized to take place in an Uber vehicle instead of a city bus, but the screenwriter ran into a serious plot problem - more people were sympathetic toward the mad bomber than they were the Uber driver!


I think SadUber needs his own category, right along with stories and complaints.... "SadUber Sagas" so we can keep track of everything.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Udrivevegas said:


> He didn't re-open the old thread because he had stated that he and Trang never exchanged numbers. Now he's saying they played phone tag. Stories don't line up.


Yes I did! Not in the original post, but in updates in the comments.



Udrivevegas said:


> He didn't re-open the old thread because he had stated that he and Trang never exchanged numbers. Now he's saying they played phone tag. Stories don't line up.





SadUber said:


> View attachment 153070





SadUber said:


> OMG! She called me!
> She left a message on my voice mail!!


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Grrrrreeen card


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

uber fool said:


> Grrrrreeen card


Loooovvve


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Yes I did! Not in the original post, but in updates in the comments.


SU, her number is on that recording...you need to bleep that or something...


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Again, another late night back of the airport pit fantasy by sticky fingers


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> She said in Vietnam " I like to ride with you, I also like the small dog you gave me, I put it in my China at home, don't worry about the bastard (some guy you and her had encountered with?), I know you are a fox and I am a tiger here . hihihihi (lusty laugh).
> 
> After I do listen to the tape, it seems like she dearly loves you. so, as her older brother, approve this relationship if you take good care of her and don't hit and run.
> Will you marry my sister?


No! Not after you got her in the Family Way.
You no nice guy!


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Koolbreze said:


> Again, another late night back of the airport pit fantasy by sticky fingers


I was thinking "Dear Penthouse"... oh wait that will be after the lake


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> SU, her number is on that recording...you need to bleep that or something...


I removed it.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

We've rescheduled and I should be picking up Trang from a Casino around 5 pm tonight.
Gulp!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TRY not to focus on her hands...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Looking forward to the update!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> Looking forward to the update!


SU is grounded again. :/


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

What did he do this time?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> What did he do this time?


No idea.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Stop clipping his wiiiiings!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I saw on another thread that some cat was trying to get him in trouble with the mods. I was thinking dude! What are you doing?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> I saw on another thread that some cat was trying to get him in trouble with the mods. I was thinking dude! What are you doing?


Yeah... damn snitches


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Yes I did! Not in the original post, but in updates in the comments.











I just want to know why SU's handwriting is so horrid. Is this intentional?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> View attachment 168828
> 
> I just want to know why SU's handwriting is so horrid. Is this intentional?


Holy shit... its like when i try to draw on a screenshot with my finger


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Spoiler: he can't write, a 2nd grader he ubered for wrote it for him and all his posts area talk to text.


----------



## Shane Walters (Aug 8, 2017)

Shame they blocked Saduber again. I do enjoy reading his stories whether they are real fake or inbetween who cares. That said, did anyone else enjoy him more when he was a once every two week act or so? Now that he writes these stories once every couple of days I feel my amusement level has gone done. Just hope hes not banned for Halloween we'll never hear if the Great Pumpkin rose or not!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm not sure what he's doing to get him blocked on UP on any regular basis.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> SU is grounded again. :/


How do you know?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Looking forward to the update!


Man, this "date" would have been last Saturday. I wonder what happened.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber was suppose to meet/take Trang to the casino, then go to the lake afterwards. Maybe he found a new life with Trang.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

DocT said:


> SadUber was suppose to meet/take Trang to the casino, then go to the lake afterwards. Maybe he found a new life with Trang.


Someone should drag the lake, just sayin.
Also pun, bonus point...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Someone should drag the lake, just sayin.
> Also pun, bonus point...


Yea definite should drag that lake. Theres a body in there, either an overweight Minnesota uber driver or a petite Vietnamese manacurist....


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

She's not really from Long Island and her name used to be Trangstein?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

EpicSwoleness said:


> She's not really from Long Island and her name used to be Trangstein?


Jew to Viet conversions are so 2007!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> We've rescheduled and I should be picking up Trang from a Casino around 5 pm tonight.
> Gulp!


This was SU's last post before he vanished. Damn, I'm curious to find out what happens. The results of su going with American woman is very predictable. Many American women would probably be interested in going on a crazy trip with him and 99% would immediately friend-zone him afterwards. If he is ever fortunate enough to end up in a long-term relationship or marriage, it is destined for disaster because I doubt there are many American gals that could take his antics.
How would the relationship between a submissive woman from a patriarchal culture and this crazy cat be like though?


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> This was SU's last post before he vanished. Damn, I'm curious to find out what happens. The results of su going with American woman is very predictable. Many American women would probably be interested in going on a crazy trip with him and 99% would immediately friend-zone him afterwards. If he is ever fortunate enough to end up in a long-term relationship or marriage, it is destined for disaster because I doubt there are many American gals that could take his antics.
> How would the relationship between a submissive woman from a patriarchal culture and this crazy cat be like though?


He has stated his ex wife divorced him shortly after the reindeer in the house video. He wanted to spend $5k on some crazy Christmas thing after the reindeer project and she then decided to divorce him.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

keb said:


> He has stated his ex wife divorced him shortly after the reindeer in the house video. He wanted to spend $5k on some crazy Christmas thing after the reindeer project and she them decided to divorce him.


He took out a $5000 loan to put down a 50% depposit if I recall correctly.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> He took out a $5000 loan to put down a 50% depposit if I recall correctly.


I can't find that!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> I can't find that!


I know for sure he took out a sizeable loan as a 50% downpayment for something. I dont know if it was christmas related or not but it was within that episodes time frame.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I know for sure he took out a sizeable loan as a 50% downpayment for something. I dont know if it was christmas related or not but it was within that episodes time frame.


It was a deposit for hiring a dwarf. I'm not kidding.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Blatherskite said:


> It was a deposit for hiring a dwarf. I'm not kidding.


I knew about the dwarf I wasnt sudeif the deposit for for the dwarf or something else but that sound rivht.


----------

